# M3 E90



## Emiliano E90 (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.germancarfans.com/spyphotos.cfm/spyphotoid/6050228.001



















:yikes:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Damn that (artist rendered) package is ugly.


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

Artslinger said:


> Damn that (artist rendered) package is ugly.


Are you joking?? I would hope this is the real thing!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Everything is OK...

But that bumper might actually prevent me from owning one. It's WAY too Hartge.


----------



## jderry (Sep 24, 2002)

A four door M3 --- interesting. This is confirmed?

Still think the oval mirror looks better than the square one!

Really weird rear bumper -- is that a scoop b/w the exhausts :yikes: 

The front hood definitely looks hartge-like. I would love to see a M3/4.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

FrenchBoy said:


> Are you joking?? I would hope this is the real thing!


No its ugly.

Way to over the top the "artist" needs to lay off the weed... you could suck small cars into those huge openings.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

He just 'fit' the M5 kit on the E90 330i.... I think it looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Will there be ugly aerodynamics package "delete option" on the E90 M3?


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Emiliano E90 said:


> http://www.germancarfans.com/spyphotos.cfm/spyphotoid/6050228.001
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the back end of that car. Those wheels, the bumper, the exhaust. If this gets confirmed I'll gladly return my e46 in may of 06 and wait as long as it takes for the e90 M3 sedan. That's what I wanted originally but damn bmw only made the bland, impractical m3 coupe.

Here's to hope... :thumbup:


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

You guys realize that's a photoshop of a 330 right? A nice one though - hopefully this is what the 2007 sport package will look like.


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

Although the M3 sedan has not been officially confirmed by AG, it has been talked about numerous times. I remember the NA M Brand Manager telling us last year that the next generation M3 will be back as a sedan form.

Now, although this a PS job, considering how the M5 and M6 look like, there is a pretty good chance that the rendition is accurate.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

jderry said:


> Really weird rear bumper -- is that a scoop b/w the exhausts :yikes:


Rear diffuser. Allow air to flow through and reduce LIFT.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

that thing makes the assend of the 7 seem downright beautiful!


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

*Sad thought*

I recall reading all new m models will only come with SMG. If that's so, what a bummer. Guess I'll have to cross the M3 sedan off my list again. :bawling:


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

blueguydotcom said:


> I recall reading all new m models will only come with SMG. If that's so, what a bummer. Guess I'll have to cross the M3 sedan off my list again. :bawling:


Apparently that has now changed .The US and Canada will have the choice of a manual or smg.The rest of the world will only be getting the smg.I'm not sure about the sedan being confirmed or not.


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

i like the front, the back im a little confused over, i think i'll need to see it at a dealer or something but i dont like the back that much, side-mirrors are cool


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

I think the real E90 M3 will look better then that.


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

Bi xenons, weird rear view mirrors, trunk area is starting to come around :thumbup: ..being that BMW has had a problem designing a decent looking rear end since e30(IMO)...Bumpers are a little much, but aggressive :thumbup: ...I'm only hoping that the engine would be more aggressive to match the bumpers look...With all the gadgetry, these cars are starting to get too heavy..at least MB realizes it, and put downs some real HP to compensate...
Wait......EEWWWW!!! I just realized that it WAS a sedan..In that case..it's probably the laziest turd on the road :thumbdwn:


----------



## Mcruiser (Jan 31, 2005)

Has anyone seen the M4 yet? Supposedly it's a replacement of E46 M3 coupe. The 4 door sedan M version is called M3 and the 2 door will be called M4.


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

Mcruiser said:


> Has anyone seen the M4 yet? Supposedly it's a replacement of E46 M3 coupe. The 4 door sedan M version is called M3 and the 2 door will be called M4.


That's not what the aforementioned article says...

[ The initial idea considered was a 4 door M3 saloon and a 2 door M4 coupe. But recently BMW has changed their minds and keep the legendary M3 coupe alive. Internal pressure from the BMW board was too great to kill it off. Therefore, the M3 coupe, M3 saloon and an M3 cabriolet in addition to an M4 2 door cabriolet will be developed. Did you get all that?

(Edit: The M4 will be a coupe/cabriolet - 2 door coupe with folding hardtop) ]


----------

